# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  NCAA testing-- What if I'm already on HRT?

## kaisteel1

So what happens if I'm going into a D1 NCAA school for baseball. 

And I'm already HRT that has been prescribed by a doctor because of a "disorder" and low test levels ?

Say I'm on 400mg-500mg a week of test E? And I'd of course test positive but I'd have a valid reason for testing positive..?

----------


## CHAP

What is the reason. I have never heard of HRT at that dosage. I'm not saying that its not rt just havent heard of it. NCAA will probably frown on it for sure. Im sure you could make a call to them and ask just DONT give them your info

----------


## kaisteel1

> What is the reason. I have never heard of HRT at that dosage. I'm not saying that its not rt just havent heard of it. NCAA will probably frown on it for sure. Im sure you could make a call to them and ask just DONT give them your info


Reason is for Hypogonadism – or testosterone deficiency, 

And that may be due to my brother being a doctor and him knowing a few doctors.. That prescribed it for me hence the dose is whatever I want within reason... And my tests may have been manipulated a bit, to show extra low natural test... 

But all the same the NCAA does not need to know that, so my original question still stands. ?

----------


## laduem88

> Reason is for Hypogonadism  or testosterone deficiency, 
> 
> And that may be due to my brother being a doctor and him knowing a few doctors.. That prescribed it for me hence the dose is whatever I want within reason... And my tests may have been manipulated a bit, to show extra low natural test... 
> 
> But all the same the NCAA does not need to know that, so my original question still stands. ?


damn your lucky....im not sure though, i couldent see why they wouldent let you play

----------


## vpchill

Youd have to go through the Ncaa doctors and they may make you sit unil you are off. Even tho it may be medical it still give you a competative edge.

----------


## fresh31

they'd make u sit until you're off and retest you to see if you need such a high dose, which you don't no matter how low your nat test is, hrt is alot of the time 200mg/eow since the body produces a little under 100mg a week of test naturally(in a healthy 20 yo male)

----------


## jfalco

Banned substance is a banned substance. Doesn't matter if you have a script.

----------


## SCslinger

I can help you with your question. I also play D1 baseball. I tested positive for high Test levels while playing in the Cape League in 2008. I had a medical substription as well. 

Before going to the Cape, I had visited a doctor to have my glands and blood work checked out. I found that my body was not producing as high of a level of Test as it should be. I was given the subscription for Hormone Identity Replacement Therapy. It was a cream that helped restore my Test levels to where they should be. It however, was at a much lower dose than you are taking.

When I tested positive I was given the chance to appeal, and I did. What I had to do was produce written documentation of my prescription. Fill out a form explaining what I took and how I took it. I also had to obtain a written statement from the Pharmacy that made my prescription to show that what I was taking was obtain from a legit/legal source.

During this whole time, I did not have to sit out a single game at the Cape. The NCAA rules that any athlete is not to be punished for taking any MEDICATION. This includes Hormone Replacement. From what I was told at my hearing, as long as I had a diagnosed problem, I could not be banned for seeking a valid solution. You do have to chance to let the NCAA know what you are taking before hand in case you are tested. Talk to your NCAA Compliance guy at your school and they can hook yo up with the proper paperwork.

And Im still playing. Hope this helps.

----------


## warchild

400-500mg aweek is not trt, 400-500mgs a month is

----------


## CHAP

> Reason is for Hypogonadism  or testosterone deficiency, 
> 
> And that may be due to my brother being a doctor and him knowing a few doctors.. That prescribed it for me hence the dose is whatever I want within reason... And my tests may have been manipulated a bit, to show extra low natural test... 
> 
> But all the same the NCAA does not need to know that, so my original question still stands. ?


I have afeeling that if you do go to the NCAA and the test you which they will then when they find out what the docs have donr(your brother) your going to wind up being the next big media headline,and your brother and his doc friends will wind up being someones biotch when they wind up in jail. All around sounds like someone is going to get screwed. And make us all as a whole look bad when we all haave enough bad shit on us as it is. JMO

----------


## garbageman18

i played D1 baseball as well. I had to take medication that was a banned substance (concerta). I had to fill out some paper work and bring my prescription bottle when I got tested. Idk if the same applies for Test though. GL.

----------

